# Waterfowl Junkie Semi-Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the lucky semi-finalists for either a Silloguard or a Bird Hitch. The NASDAQ closing on Tuesday, March 8th, will determine the winner. If your number is the closing penny value, you win. That simple.

The following semi-finalists were chosen from a random number generator:

1 - the professor
2 - pintail09
3 - 495hp
4 - Firehunter
5 - INhonker1
6 - snowgoosehunter
7 - 8ceswild
8 - blhunter3
9 - J.D. (lucky [email protected])
0 - mudhunter

Good luck everyone and thanks again Bob and Waterfowl Junkie for the generous giveaway!


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

I came up with 2765.77 for the closing. Pretty sure its the right one. 
If so, congrats 8ceswild. :beer: 
I missed it by one number..................again!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

yep...I'm a bridesmaid again...

Congrats 8ces!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Damn


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats to the winner!!!!


----------

